# depth module difficulty level



## der (Sep 18, 2008)

any opinion on which of the transportation and water resources/environmental depth module is more difficult? any inputs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tymr (Sep 22, 2008)

der said:


> any opinion on which of the transportation and water resources/environmental depth module is more difficult? any inputs would be greatly appreciated.



It depends on your background experience. If you are used to working in site development, then water resources/enviromental will be the best depth module to pursue. However, if you are used to highway road design and sizing culverts, then you should select the transportation depth module. What have you been doing in recent years?


----------

